# Sapphire kidded



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

Sapphire kidded yesterday mid morning with a :kidred: :kidblue:

Doe









Doe









Buck









Buck


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Ohhhh so cute!!!


----------



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

they are both beautiful!! Congrats.


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

Congratulations! Cuties!!!!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What is their breed? They are just too cute!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

How cute can they get! I LOVE their tiny noses! SOOOO CUTE! I just want to cuddle them!


----------



## pennyspasture (Dec 22, 2011)

So cute!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute.... :thumb:


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

Karen, they are cashmeres.

Thanks everyone! They are all doing well. We are done for awhile now. We are going to breed our other two here in the next few months maybe. We haven't decided yet. Lol


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

WOW they are so cute


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Aww! They are SOOOOO CUTE  Love that little buckling :greengrin:


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

Super cute!


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

Oh gosh, how adorable!!!


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

Thank you so much! They are all growing beautifully. I am weighing them all today!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

Love those little sweet faces, cogratulations :dance:


----------

